# Newbe needs help with speaker selection



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I was givin two receivers free of charge. 
One is a Yamaha RX-V663 & a Yamaha RX-v750
Which one is better? I believe the RX-V750 puts out more power/ channel
I also recieved a Sony Play Station 3 which will probably serve as DVD and CD player?
I'm looking for a very cost effective speaker combination for a 5.1 OR 7.1
This is in a smaller room so I think a 5.1 set up will be just fine.
Budget is between $500-$1000.
Goal is a good sounding home theater (I already have a Sony 65" flat screen)
and a nice clear sounding stereo where I can play my Ipad and good collection of CD's.
Im a huge fan of DynAudio as I run their esotar line in my truck, but I don't think I want to shell out the money for their home audio stuff.
I love great dynamics, good impact, and clear, natural sounding speakers that can get decently loud. Can anyone veer me towards a speaker combo that may satisfy my needs?
Sorry for the newbe questions....but Iam a bit overwhelmed at all the options!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Both are nice receivers. I've had similar versions of both RX-V850 & a RX-V863. I prefer the simplicity of the older receiver, but the HDMI of the newer unit makes it work nicer with newer TV's, DVDs, Apple TV, Etc. The newer unit will have more power to the rear speakers. I like klipsch speakers for my HT. But I have B&W 602 S2 in my 2 channel system and love the sound. I have often toyed with switching over to B&W's for my HT. You can pick up used B&W 601's for about $200 /pair on ebay. Should leave you some money left over for a decent sub.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

So you want a 5.1 and have $1,000? Exactly how large is the room? Would you be willing to spend a little more in the long run if you upgraded in stages?


If you don't want to upgrade over time and only want to spend $1,000 and be done with it...


2 pairs of ARX a1b's with the A1 (single) for center: $770
+
Sub (save up another $50 and buy the rw-12d when it goes on sale at Newegg)


Also, check the classifieds on AVSforums and Audioholics to see if there's anything near you


----------

